# I Think These Are Rare



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Picked these up from the states from a third party who procured them when he bought the complete stock of a deceased jeweller in his home town. I believe its rare to find one of these but to find sixteen NOS is unheard of.So bearing in mind they have never been used in forty plus years they had to go to the Hawk for a complete overhaul, if you look at pauls site he explains in there how difficult these are to come by, but what makes these rare is the fact they have a date feature even Paul had not seen one of these. Of the sixteen Paul managed to get ten to work the rest had broken stems and he,s on the look out for these.the watches were made by the Ruhla company in east germany and contain the UMF 26 movement I,m sure Paul will have a few more pictures he can show you and he might have some comments about the trouble he had servicing them.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

They look shiny, especially the ones with the date! I would like to see more pics. Are you going to be selling them when they are restored? You dont need that many!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> They look shiny, especially the ones with the date! I would like to see more pics. Are you going to be selling them when they are restored? You dont need that many!


Keep your eyes open Andy I may put a couple in the sales corner next week.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

They look very nice. Where did they come from?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> They look very nice. Where did they come from?


Read the first post


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice find!

:cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, these are rare







...East German made electric watches for the export market. This batch has Newport on the dial but I've seen them with Services and Champion on the dial as well. All these have the UMF 26 movement in them, which makes then even more special.

The ones with the date are a little unusual because 1) its undocumented that there was a date version and 2) it uses exactly the same, unmodified movement as the non-date version...the designers have cunningly added an extra complication to the basic calibre and no changes were needed.

Shame I could only get 9 going out of the original batch of 18...mainly due to a lack of stems; many stems broke due to metal fatigue and despite trying as hard as I can, cannot find any genuine replacements. However, I'm hoping to modify some other stem to fit, and therefore bring a few more back to life.

A friend of mine tells me these would fetch a reasonable sum on German ebay...

Now some of photos:


----------



## ciderlion (Aug 30, 2009)

East germany? They say West Germany


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I suspect these were distributor rejects; they have never been worn or had a strap fitted --- check out the lug shot:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ciderlion said:


> East germany? They say West Germany


Movements are East German.....Ruhla / UMF 26


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Stunning pictures as per usual Paul and an excellent report as well.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

You are right Tim. What a really dumb question.

*East germany? They say West Germany *

*
*

*
Yes, these are rare ...East German made *


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a find.

I may be interested in one of these should you be selling or trading.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Now those are interesting watches...what a great find and great news that Paul could get that many going again.

I think that would certainly be a lot of interest when/if you move some on!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Shame I could only get 9 going out of the original batch of 18...mainly due to a lack of stems; many stems broke due to metal fatigue and despite trying as hard as I can, cannot find any genuine replacements. However, I'm hoping to modify some other stem to fit, and therefore bring a few more back to life.


Do you think the stems will last? Found any replacements yet?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great find and a great looking watches :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As has been said a great find, my Service`s says hi!! 

*Services Electric, 17 Jewel UMF #25 Movement, circa 1970*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is my chromed cased version.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Received my Newport this morning from Ken and wanted to thank him for a pleasant transaction. And to add my thanks to Paul ( Silver Hawk ) for doing such a fantastic job.:clap:








Junk picture does not do it justice.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

One immigrated and has now applied for resident status in the colonies. B) Many thanks Ken and a well done to the Hawk.










Sorry for the poor pic.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> One immigrated and has now applied for resident status in the colonies. B) Many thanks Ken and a well done to the Hawk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it arrived safely bill nice strap you put on that.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

did these all go?


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Couldn't resist posting a snapshot of mine -- I managed to snag one of the last of the lot. The watch arrived in record time from across the pond, and I wore it to the office yesterday. A couple of the guys who are into watches shook their heads over this one! Many thanks, Ken, and to the Hawk as well.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Another arrived here up north. Smashing thing, too good to wear? now there is a familiar heard quandary.

Thanks

Paul D


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Couldn't resist posting a snapshot of mine -- I managed to snag one of the last of the lot. The watch arrived in record time from across the pond, and *I wore it to the office yesterday.* A couple of the guys who are into watches shook their heads over this one! Many thanks, Ken, and to the Hawk as well.


John: I thought you were retired!


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Sisyphus said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't resist posting a snapshot of mine -- I managed to snag one of the last of the lot. The watch arrived in record time from across the pond, and *I wore it to the office yesterday.* A couple of the guys who are into watches shook their heads over this one! Many thanks, Ken, and to the Hawk as well.
> ...


Teaching one course this semester, Dave. Nothing permanent, I assure you!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I once (for a few hours) had the joy of wearing one of the slow-beat cal 25 Electrics. The second hand jerked and stuttered like crazy, but I was still envious of the owner by the time I delivered it to him. I can see there is a lot of joy being had here with these watches.


----------



## Freezer10_4 (Oct 23, 2009)

village said:


> Now those are interesting watches...what a great find and great news that Paul could get that many going again.
> 
> I think that would certainly be a lot of interest when/if you move some on!


Very nice and extremely rare thank's for the pictures


----------

